# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Casualty > General >  Classic Casualty

## StarsOfCCTV

I have been watching the two parter episode where Lara and Nikki get taken hostage in the ambulance. Way back in Series 18! 

So...this bout of nostalgia led to an idea to create a thread to discuss past storylines. Such as... 

Merlin and Anna. Incest storyline.
Simon and Lara. Simon's drug taking and subsequent death in a plane crash with Jim.
Bex and Pete. 
Nina and Ab's. Ellen blackmail.
Comfort and Fin. Fin's murder.

And so on and so forth.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CrazyLea

I'm liking it!

That was sad when Simon died in the plane crash. Did Lara ever find out? Because I remember she was driving away from the wedding wasn't she :s. With Harry... 
Unless Harry told her after. I fail to remember. 

Storyline I hated/loved the most.. when Patrick died  :Crying: . Saved all those kids lives... then went for a meal with Lara.. asked her to marry him?? Then he collapsed and died  :Crying:  I cried. So sad. 

Brings me to the Holly stalker storyline. That was a great storyline, really grpping. Then when we found out it was Tom.. it was awesome and quite creepy. Great stuff. Did he kill Andrew (Duffy's husband).. or was that something else? I remember he pushed him down some steps or something?

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> I'm liking it!
> 
> That was sad when Simon died in the plane crash. Did Lara ever find out? Because I remember she was driving away from the wedding wasn't she :s. With Harry... 
> Unless Harry told her after. I fail to remember. 
> 
> Storyline I hated/loved the most.. when Patrick died . Saved all those kids lives... then went for a meal with Lara.. asked her to marry him?? Then he collapsed and died  I cried. So sad. 
> 
> Brings me to the Holly stalker storyline. That was a great storyline, really grpping. Then when we found out it was Tom.. it was awesome and quite creepy. Great stuff. Did he kill Andrew (Duffy's husband).. or was that something else? I remember he pushed him down some steps or something?


Yeah he did Lea he died in the ER when they were trying to save him.  

My favourite Stories over the years:

Bex rape ordeal. Shame her and Dylan didn't have a chance
Holly stalker.
Merlin and Anna
Rebecca giving birth.
Can't think of anymore at the moment.

----------

CrazyLea (15-03-2009)

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I think I only have been watching since Lara came out of prison and patients were asking her if she was that murdering doctor.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Ponder:  

Bex and Pete was good. Claire was a total ##### not telling court about Pete confessing to her that he did it!

And yeah Harry did tell Lara he rang her.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Look what I found... episodes of Casualty from Series 15.. they aren't all there but I might watch some of them in a bit. My favourite series ever  :Wub:  

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=...se&view=videos

----------

CrazyLea (22-07-2009)

----------


## Abbie

> Merlin and Anna. Incest storyline.
> Simon and Lara. Simon's drug taking and subsequent death in a plane crash with Jim.
> Nina and Ab's. Ellen blackmail.
> Comfort and Fin. Fin's murder.
> 
> And so on and so forth.


I remember the incest storyline! Didnt she get pregnant and then die?

Awww simon and Lara  :Wub: 

and ellen I hated her then felt bad
And Fin! I missed it for a while and was dead confused when he wasnt in it, And ive only just learnt he was murdered !!

----------


## Abbie

> Look what I found... episodes of Casualty from Series 15.. they aren't all there but I might watch some of them in a bit. My favourite series ever  
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=...se&view=videos


what happens in series 15?

I might watch?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Originally Posted by DaVeyWaVey
> 
> 
> Look what I found... episodes of Casualty from Series 15.. they aren't all there but I might watch some of them in a bit. My favourite series ever  
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=...se&view=videos
> 
> 
> what happens in series 15?
> ...


The central characters present are Holly/Patrick - the two doctors and it's like a will they won't they? type storyline between them. The main storyline though is Holly and her stalker, with her flat being broken into etc and she tries to find out who is behind it all. 

Unfortunately, not all the episodes are there but there are some great episodes on that channel which are definetly worth watching. Some episodes are more 'standalone' and can just be watched separately. For example, I remember one episode of Series 15 which just focused on the paramedics and their day to day duties.

----------


## Katy

My favourite characters were Holly and PAtrick, i liked Tina as well. 

Series 15 was good, doesnt seem that long ago but thinking about it it was!!!

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I can tell you guys where to find Series 14, 15, 17, 18, 19 and 22. You'll have to pm me though.  :Stick Out Tongue:  

I started watching after Lara was released from prison...I never saw all the Holly/Patrick storylines.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## WelshHorizon

I haven't been watching episodes as far back as that!! I just watched "Adrenaline Rush." The episode where Adam first met Jess, not sure which series though!!! While I was waiting for the new series to start I was watching loads of old episodes on Watch.

Can anyone tell me what happened to Selena's baby?? I saw the episode where she was shot and they had to perform an emergency C-Section to get the baby out but I never saw what happened to the baby.

----------


## Abigail

I think the baby survived and Nathan (the father) left Holby with her.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

No...she died didn't she? And then he went all crazy and then left... :Ponder: 

I remember she was called Angel though.

----------


## Abigail

Yes, she was called Angel.  Holby.tv aren't throwing anything up in their character bios.

----------


## WelshHorizon

Never mind guys!! Thanks anyway.  :Smile:  

Aww it was love at first sight for Jess and Adam wasn't it? Bless 'em! :Wub:

----------

